# River Pro on the Potomac



## catmansteve (May 20, 2013)

To the guy with the grey River Pro I passed about a mile below Dam 4 yesterday: 
My sincerest apologies for my use of profanity upon realizing what type of boat you were in. That was the first time I've seen a River Pro in person, and had you not been heading to the ramp, I would have had a million questions to ask you about it, and quite possibly may have resorted to grovelling for a ride in it. Hope to see you again.
Sincerely,
The Guy that yelled "HOLY $H!T, THAT'S A RIVER PRO!"


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 20, 2013)

They remind me so much of an M1 Abrams when I see them. Angular purpose built lines.


----------



## catmansteve (May 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315432#p315432 said:


> Ranchero50 » 50 minutes ago[/url]"]They remind me so much of an M1 Abrams when I see them. Angular purpose built lines.


Yeah, I can definitely see that. He was running pretty slow when we passed, but I was surprised by the wake he put out, I'd love to see one run wide open.

Do you still work at Quad? I got a buddy that runs a forklift there, at least he did the last time I talked to him


----------

